# Dogs on the beach



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

Cut in another forum. Is it true?

Is it true that you cannot take your dog to the beach in Cyprus and that they can't swim in the sea or is someone just having me on? 

No, no one is having you on beleive me about no dogs on the beach and definately not to swim your dog, I know this from first hand after paying a £350 fine 5 years ago for doing just that after I was reported by some Cypriots. It is now a £500 fine if you are caught. It is illegal here to take your dog on the beach or let it swim in the sea, reason, it is said that it is 'dirty and unhygenic', YEAH RIGHT :!: Where does everyone go to the loo when they are on the beach and there arent any toilets about :?: 

Part of the info given to Forces personnel moving to Cyprus:
Quote:
Be aware that Cyprus is not an animal loving nation by British standards. Many Cypriots are very
wary of dogs so you will need to be sensitive to this when walking yours. Certain areas are
prohibited to dogs, including all beaches and the sea.

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think that many Cypriots still have a bit of a fear of dgos beacause they remember when there used to be large packs of feral dogs roaming the streets which could be very intimidating. 
When I lived in Limassol many years ago I had a few very scary situations with these feral packs while out with my baby son in his pram.
The army used to go around shooting the feral dogs as t here no animal sanctuaries in those days where people could take strays so they just formed packs.

There are a few beaches in the Paphos area where dogs are now allowed but most are still out of bounds.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Strangely enough my daughter, when we told of our plans to move to Cyprus, asked about the packs of wild dogs that roamed the streets.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Personally I think the 'no dog' regulation is just fine, Taking a walk in our local parks is like an episode of the Krypton Factor.....working out how to get from one side to the other without stepping in dog mess!!!! I'm pretty sure it's not essential for dogs to swim in the sea or walk on the beaches and it will be nice not to have to watch where you step :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

bwfcwood said:


> Personally I think the 'no dog' regulation is just fine, Taking a walk in our local parks is like an episode of the Krypton Factor.....working out how to get from one side to the other without stepping in dog mess!!!! I'm pretty sure it's not essential for dogs to swim in the sea or walk on the beaches and it will be nice not to have to watch where you step :thumb:


You forget there is still stray ones, even if not so many. And they dont give a damn about laws.

But anyway, thats why we are looking for a rural property with no neighbours and a big plot. So the dogs can enjoy freedom in the yard now end then.

And luckily there are some beaches that allow dogs:clap2:

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

bwfcwood said:


> Personally I think the 'no dog' regulation is just fine, Taking a walk in our local parks is like an episode of the Krypton Factor.....working out how to get from one side to the other without stepping in dog mess!!!! I'm pretty sure it's not essential for dogs to swim in the sea or walk on the beaches and it will be nice not to have to watch where you step :thumb:


you're right it is not essential for dogs to swim in the sea, but to those who like it, it is very refreshing. I take my dogs down to Acheleia, which is one the designated dog beaches. I am very concious of what they do and what they sniff at as I am at being vigilant about their toilet habits.

My Cypriot neighbours, on the other hand, allow their dogs to go anywhere without cleaning it up.

Despite all the promises of dog bins, a mobile refreshments vehicle,warden, nothing is in place.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

bwfcwood said:


> Personally I think the 'no dog' regulation is just fine, Taking a walk in our local parks is like an episode of the Krypton Factor.....working out how to get from one side to the other without stepping in dog mess!!!! I'm pretty sure it's not essential for dogs to swim in the sea or walk on the beaches and it will be nice not to have to watch where you step :thumb:


you're right it is not essential for dogs to swim in the sea, but to those who like it, it is very refreshing. I take my dogs down to Acheleia, which is one the designated dog beaches. I am very concious of what they do and what they sniff at as I am at being vigilant about their toilet habits.

My Cypriot neighbours, on the other hand, allow their dogs to go anywhere without cleaning it up.

Despite all the promises of dog bins, a mobile refreshments vehicle,warden, nothing is in place.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I think that's where the problems lies with dogs....the owners!!! I know lots of people are responsibly but it only takes a few who aren't for it to become an issue. I know my last outing in the park with my grandson ended with a very smelly boy and 20 mins trying to get the dog poo out of his shoes....yuk!!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

bwfcwood said:


> I think that's where the problems lies with dogs....the owners!!! I know lots of people are responsibly but it only takes a few who aren't for it to become an issue. I know my last outing in the park with my grandson ended with a very smelly boy and 20 mins trying to get the dog poo out of his shoes....yuk!!!


There are no bad dogs, just bad owners. If you allow a child to go undisciplined all it's life, we have seen the end results of that all too often in the UK.

Dogs function better with a leader as in the wolf pack system it originates from, they are told what to do and when to do it by the alpha, you need to be that leader.

I was astounded by a couple who had their big dog in the sea on a popular busy beach last week. When he came out he was shaking over everyone laying there.


----------



## lykoz (Mar 19, 2013)

I was swimming with my puppy on an enclosed beach without a no dogs allowed sign far from everyone else. I still had 2 run ins with locals asking if dogs are allowed... The second one almost turned violent, when I replied there were no signs, and also stated soon they will ban fish from the sea. Their attitude is disgusting.. Furthermore there was no one complaining about 3 people speargun fishing right by local swimmers, and 3 tents pitched up with coal and having a barbecue on the beach.

I think we should find a desolate beach without signs against dogs. And organize a 'doggie strike' were we all take our dogs out for a swim...! It is eu law that there must be designated areas. Cyprus thinks they can conform to what they please! No wonder the country is in the financial state it is in.

I am Cypriot by origin myself and I must say their attitude is appealing


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I think you have to take it as read that dogs aren't allowed on public beaches, don't even bother looking for a sign to tell you it's ok.

There have been designated dog beaches across the island for the past 2 years if I remember.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> I think you have to take it as read that dogs aren't allowed on public beaches, don't even bother looking for a sign to tell you it's ok.
> 
> There have been designated dog beaches across the island for the past 2 years if I remember.


I agree. If the normal rule is not allowed, look for allowed signs to be sure.

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

A guy and his dog were killed near here a couple of years or so ago for persistently walking on the beach after being warned not to. A guy with a pickup lost his rag and ran them over.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

B****y hell. That's a bit extreme.


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

lykoz said:


> I was swimming with my puppy on an enclosed beach without a no dogs allowed sign far from everyone else. I still had 2 run ins with locals asking if dogs are allowed... The second one almost turned violent, when I replied there were no signs, and also stated soon they will ban fish from the sea. Their attitude is disgusting.. Furthermore there was no one complaining about 3 people speargun fishing right by local swimmers, and 3 tents pitched up with coal and having a barbecue on the beach.
> 
> I think we should find a desolate beach without signs against dogs. And organize a 'doggie strike' were we all take our dogs out for a swim...! It is eu law that there must be designated areas. Cyprus thinks they can conform to what they please! No wonder the country is in the financial state it is in.
> 
> I am Cypriot by origin myself and I must say their attitude is appealing


I have been thinking of the possibility to ''rent'' a part of a beach from the municipality for some time...... Why shouldn't it be possible to make a 'dogs allowe'' beach for the summer? Have a look at the beach in Yeroskipou behind 'Riccos beach bar''. There are several bars now and there is a lot of beach at the end of the road. Maybe somebody ask the municipality and interested people can join together, fence it for the summer, some Dixies, a small bar.........and make a private doggy beach?? Another possibility is Avdimou bay near Pissouri, which 'belongs' to the British army. Kilometers of beach, always only few people. So much space....... Anybody who is interested in starting something, send me a mail!!


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

By the way, the disignated dog beaches are a pi.." take or don't exist anymore!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

die7 said:


> By the way, the disignated dog beaches are a pi.." take or don't exist anymore!


I think it would be impossible. As I remember there is nothing like private beaches in Cyprus. I know that hotels in Limassol tried to claim that they had a private beach but were stopped

Anders


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> I think it would be impossible. As I remember there is nothing like private beaches in Cyprus. I know that hotels in Limassol tried to claim that they had a private beach but were stopped
> 
> Anders


If you visit Riccos beach, you'll see how many beach bars have opened there during the last 2 years. they bring their things in June and take it away in October, just leaving the small stalls, where they sell drinks during the summer. 
Talked to the owner of the little br on Avsimou bay, who sells from a kind of retail van and he told us hat they have a permission from the Britsh base and pay a rent to the municipality of Avdimou for the place for the summer. They also have to remove the van in wintertime. So it definitley is possible. It's just not allowed to erect a stationary building.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

die7 said:


> If you visit Riccos beach, you'll see how many beach bars have opened there during the last 2 years. they bring their things in June and take it away in October, just leaving the small stalls, where they sell drinks during the summer.
> Talked to the owner of the little br on Avsimou bay, who sells from a kind of retail van and he told us hat they have a permission from the Britsh base and pay a rent to the municipality of Avdimou for the place for the summer. They also have to remove the van in wintertime. So it definitley is possible. It's just not allowed to erect a stationary building.


That does not help really. Because anyone can go there and swim if they want. No one can stop them. And that means that you cant set your own rules for dogs. It is still a public beach

Anders


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

so many misspellings, too late to correct it.....:der:

If you visit Riccos beach, you'll see how many beach bars have opened there during the last 2 years. they bring their things in June and take it away in October, just leaving the small stalls, where they sell drinks during the summer. 
Talked to the owner of the little bar on Avdimou bay, who sells from a kind of retail van and he told us that they have a permission from the Britsh base and pay a rent to the municipality of Avdimou for the place for the summer. They also have to remove the van in wintertime. So it definitley is possible. It's just not allowed to erect a stationary building.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

But as Anders says, these are not private beaches, just because people set up their beach bars there. The beaches are public and open to anyone.


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Maybe it would be worth a try. No need to make a 'private' beach, can be open to anyone, who has no problem with the dogs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

die7 said:


> Maybe it would be worth a try. No need to make a 'private' beach, can be open to anyone, who has no problem with the dogs.


The problem with that is that one who has problems with dogs will go to the police and you will be fined heavily

Anders


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

Not sure! If you don't like the loud techno music they play in some of those new temporary beach bars you can't complain either. If the municipality gives a permission and you and the customers take care it should work. 
The places I have in mind are about 300-400m away from the parts of the beaches, where people use to swim. Because of that some people - including us- use these bech parts for swimming with their dogs anyway, maybe not in August, but the rest of the year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

die7 said:


> Not sure! If you don't like the loud techno music they play in some of those new temporary beach bars you can't complain either. If the municipality gives a permission and you and the customers take care it should work.
> The places I have in mind are about 300-400m away from the parts of the beaches, where people use to swim. Because of that some people - including us- use these bech parts for swimming with their dogs anyway, maybe not in August, but the rest of the year.


No one would be more happy than me if it works, even if all our boarding dogs has pool access, the sea is different. But I am still skeptical. And there is always some Cypriot with good connections to council or police that will have it stopped. And with the situation in Pissouri, it can be quick

Anders


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought the ban of dogs on Cypriot beaches was there largely to protect people from Leishmaniasis infection as dogs are the carrier, infection being affected by the tiny sandfly which is prevalent (as you would expect) at the beaches. Rightly or wrongly (as sandflys are everywhere) one can understand why the ban is there as it is in many countries where the danger of the disease is present. I also understand the historical and cultural aspects of the ban which are also important. As a previous poster has noted, overstepping the cultural barriers has led to one dogwalker and his dog being murdered which does illustrate the depth of feeling locally. Plans to change or bend the rules because they don't suit your cultural norms seems to me to be both arrogant and foolhardy....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We went to Curion beach a few years ago and were amazed at the number of sand flies there. They were all over our ankles and we got a lot of bites. We have never been back to that beach. 
For this reason we completely accept the fact that dogs are banned from beaches.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

My fear would be poison being put on the beach as happened on Mandria beach last year. To see your pet p'haps die this horrific death just for a swim isn't justified in my opinion.


----------



## lykoz (Mar 19, 2013)

There is a difference in going to a heavy populated beach and to a obscure beach in a corner alone with your pet on an island


----------



## die7 (Nov 6, 2012)

We still go to Curium beach with the dogs,early in the morning and at the *left end,* means not where the swimmers go (to many stones there for them).
You can find some small sandy places there and we always meet other dog owners, who regulary go there for walks. No sand flies there (besides that: our doggies all have 'Scalibors') 4 of our 5 dogs love swimming with us!!


----------



## Jam1ee (Mar 1, 2015)

*Dog beaches*

Are there any dog beaches in the south of the island yet. Someone mentioned Ladies Mile, but I have seen no signs to say dogs are allowed. 
Also, does the no dogs rule also apply to dogs swimming off the rocks - i.e. Where there is no sand, and technically no beach? 
Don't want to risk a fine, or break the law, but bending it a little . . .


----------



## lykoz (Mar 19, 2013)

bwfcwood said:


> Personally I think the 'no dog' regulation is just fine, Taking a walk in our local parks is like an episode of the Krypton Factor.....working out how to get from one side to the other without stepping in dog mess!!!! I'm pretty sure it's not essential for dogs to swim in the sea or walk on the beaches and it will be nice not to have to watch where you step :thumb:


Personally I think dog owners should pick up after their dogs.

I also think in the rare occurrence that you step, or even face plant on a dogs crap, you will be fine. And you should just get over it.

I could say you don't need to walk on the beach either... Or you could go to a non-remote beach...

But lets be honest... The bigger danger is stepping on broken piece of glass, maybe a sea urchin... Not stepping on a bit of crap...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We take our dog to the beach on the East side of Paphos past the hotels. Riccos beach. There are always several dogs there and no one ever complaines.
We let him run free at the far end past the area where the beach bars are.


----------



## Jam1ee (Mar 1, 2015)

I've seen dogs on beaches, but haven't had the courage yet to take ours. On the plus side, the both like Troodos snow


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Of course though we always clean up after him no matter where we take him.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Talking of dogs I did notice on my last visit, that there were stray dogs running around the area of the sea front in Paphos, which I hadn't seen before, although I hadn't been in Paphos for maybe 6 years, is it a common problem? I think the scary thing was there was a kiddie chased after one into the road, but parents caught him in time.
Cheers


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> Talking of dogs I did notice on my last visit, that there were stray dogs running around the area of the sea front in Paphos, which I hadn't seen before, although I hadn't been in Paphos for maybe 6 years, is it a common problem? I think the scary thing was there was a kiddie chased after one into the road, but parents caught him in time.
> Cheers


New statistics say that there is about 170000 stray dogs and about 1000000 cats in Cyprus. But most dags are in shelters and pounds.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thats a scary statistic Baywatch!
Cheers


----------

